# Фирма Troubadour, кто такую знает?



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, участники форума! 
Меня очень давно мучает вопрос о неизвестности моего аккордеона. В детстве училась 4 года в музыкалке, играла на аккордеоне. С переменным успехом затем он стоял просто так, а теперь душа снова требует Немного беру в руки, но звук уже не совсем.но вопрос не в этом.
Я давно ищу информацию о том, сколько ему лет, и что это вообще за фирма такая. Достался он моему отцу за просто так, во время ГДР немцы его выбрасывали, а он взял. Это было в начале 90х. 
Как определить его возраст и происхождение? Буду благодарна за любую информацию!
Постараюсь прикрепить фото.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Дизайн и материалы указывают скорее на довоенное происхождение. Производителя не найдете ИМХО. Надпись на нем не связана с производителем.

Для игры, скорее всего, вещь непотребная.


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Дизайн и материалы указывают скорее на довоенное происхождение. Производителя не найдете ИМХО. Надпись на нем не связана с производителем.
> 
> Для игры, скорее всего, вещь непотребная.


Спасибо Вам за быстрый ответ! Объясните мне, пожалуйста, а как это - надпись не связана с производителем?!? 
И, может, есть какие-то источники в сети о производстве "старинных" аккордеонов?


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja, 

Да вот так прям и не связана... После ВОВ было много чего с надписями типа "Вася Пупкин Co". Много чего здесь выставляли. Сложно представить, что этот самый Вася основал фабрику....

Из истории аккордеона видел разве что Имахницкого и схемку/атлас родословной всех гармоник в Италии на одной из фабрик. 
Производство и сейчас то практически полукустарное в Италии (в Германии его вовсе нет ), а уж тогда было кустарным на 1000%. Понятное дело, что информации о каком-нибудь Вальтере/Михаеле, который клепал гармошки, нет и впомине

А главное: а смысл то в чем? Ну скрипки Страдивари хотя бы ценятся дороже. А здесь для чего?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> 1. во время ГДР немцы его выбрасывали,
> 2. а он взял


1. Правильно.
2. Неправильно.
3. До войны в Германии было огромное количество мастерских, кооперативов и просто частников, которые делали гармоники. Это мы с высоты более позднего времени уже подзабыли, как в 1950-хх тот же Вельтмайстер подмял под себя более мелкие фабрики, ибо социализм... 
4. Эта надпись действительно мало о чём говорит. Только о том, что аккордеон не перешёл в руки воинов-победителей. Иначе.... . Видел, например, аккордеон "Майор ОРЛОВ"))).


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nadja,
> 
> Да вот так прям и не связана... После ВОВ было много чего с надписями типа "Вася Пупкин Co". Много чего здесь выставляли. Сложно представить, что этот самый Вася основал фабрику....
> 
> ...


Мне просто очень интересно: ведь у вещи наверняка такая история... Его хозяин, по словам выкидывавших его, долго играл на нем ( ну, немцы любят аккордеоны), а затем сказал что все, звук плохой. Думаю, а если его раскрутить , вдруг где внутри какие даты-числа есть?...


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja, эт вряд ли.... обычно даже на серийных нет НИЧЕГО...


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> 1. Правильно.
> 2. Неправильно.
> 3. До войны в Германии было огромное количество мастерских, кооперативов и просто частников, которые делали гармоники. Это мы с высоты более позднего времени уже подзабыли, как в 1950-хх тот же Вельтмайстер подмял под себя более мелкие фабрики, ибо социализм...
> 4. Эта надпись действительно мало о чём говорит. Только о том, что аккордеон не перешёл в руки воинов-победителей. Иначе.... . Видел, например, аккордеон "Майор ОРЛОВ"))).


Ну, почему же неправильно, что взял? Симпатичный ведь уже тогда смотрелся как антиквариат...
Да и я хоть как-то, но играю, а так бы, может, и не познакомилась с этим инструментом...


----------



## ugly (18 Мар 2019)

Вряд ли, зачем это при кустарном штучном производстве?
Т.е. исключать такую возможность нельзя, конечно, но и надеяться на неё тоже.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja, играть надо на том, что играет...
Мне кажется, что большая часть всех, прекративших образование в ДМШ, детей сделало это из-за той рухляди, на которой их приучали к прекрасному... Увы, но для детей это очень важно...

Ну и использование розливных Вельтов мне кажется весьма необдуманным шагом. У ребенка еще нет понятия о "чистом" строе, а его уже заставляют слышать его "коверканье"...


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nadja, эт вряд ли.... обычно даже на серийных нет НИЧЕГО...


Странно, что нет...но подозреваю, что и тут ничего не будет...
Кстати, кое-где в сети ( на e-bay, например) встречаются в продаже Akkordeon troubadour... Но выглядят они иначе, чем мой.


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nadja, играть надо на том, что играет...
> Мне кажется, что большая часть всех, прекративших образование в ДМШ, детей сделало это из-за той рухляди, на которой их приучали к прекрасному... Увы, но для детей это очень важно...
> 
> Ну и использование розливных Вельтов мне кажется весьма необдуманным шагом. У ребенка еще нет понятия о "чистом" строе, а его уже заставляют слышать его "коверканье"...


Я вот сейчас посматриваю себе какой-нибудь Weltmeister, из недорогих, чтоб играть для души.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> Я вот сейчас посматриваю себе какой-нибудь Weltmeister, из недорогих, чтоб играть для души.



Будьте бдительны... Не все аккордеоны одинаково полезны  Полный Вельт на 4 голоса - 25-35 тр. В качестве оценки

И забудьте про eBay... Просто поверьте, что этого не найти и смысла в этом нет... Удачной покупки


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Будьте бдительны... Не все аккордеоны одинаково полезны  Полный Вельт на 4 голоса - 25-35 тр. В качестве оценки
> 
> И забудьте про eBay... Просто поверьте, что этого не найти и смысла в этом нет... Удачной покупки


Спасибо, спешить некуда, выбирать буду с толком.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2019)

Nadja, ну, где совета спросить знаете


----------



## ugly (18 Мар 2019)

Чисто изыскательски - Гугл по названию "Troubadour" находит несколько разных моделей аккордеонов, но выглядят они как более поздние, чем представленный. Так что это мастерская типа "Генерал Соло" или "Сибилла Бранд". После войны и образования "Клингельталер Гармоникаверке" марка канула в лету, как многие другие...


----------



## Nadja (18 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Чисто изыскательски - Гугл по названию "Troubadour" находит несколько разных моделей аккордеонов, но выглядят они как более поздние, чем представленный. Так что это мастерская типа "Генерал Соло" или "Сибилла Бранд". После войны и образования "Клингельталер Гармоникаверке" марка канула в лету, как многие другие...


Спасибо! Да, если вдруг источники немецкие попадаются - кидайте мне ссылки, я с немецким на "ты". 
И да, я тоже внимание обратила, что те, что выдает Гугл по этому названию, выглядят совсем старинными.


----------



## andrey.p6 (18 Мар 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nadja, играть надо на том, что играет...
> Мне кажется, что большая часть всех, прекративших образование в ДМШ, детей сделало это из-за той рухляди, на которой их приучали к прекрасному... Увы, но для детей это очень важно...
> 
> Ну и использование розливных Вельтов мне кажется весьма необдуманным шагом. У ребенка еще нет понятия о "чистом" строе, а его уже заставляют слышать его "коверканье"...


Совершенно согласен, но мой опыт говорит об обратном. 
Я 3 года обучался на убитой туле-202. Высот особых я конечно не добился за это время, но желание заниматься было огромное. Для меня у родителей даже была заготовлена угроза "будешь плохо себя вести - придется бросить музыкалку")) В 4 классе музыкалки у меня появилась грандина. Да, она самая)) Был это 2002 год, и я был счастлив. По сравнению с Тулой это был самолёт, который позволил технически сделать шаг вперёд. Даже абсолютно исправные тёрки и кунгуры из ДМШ имели куда более тяжёлую клавиатуру. Да, я не стал виртуозом баяна (к тому же, в то время появилась гитара, а в компаниях котировались именно она), но благодаря именно вельту я получил "второе дыхание".
Сейчас-то я понимаю всю правильность Ваших слов, более того, я сам говорю именно так своим знакомым начинающим музыкантам, которые пытаются учиться играть на дровах. Но тогда было другое время и другие возможности.
Зато теперь я нацелен на цельную планку. Осталось только чтобы наши желания совпадали с нашими возможностями.


----------



## Nadja (19 Мар 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен, но мой опыт говорит об обратном.
> Я 3 года обучался на убитой туле-202. Высот особых я конечно не добился за это время, но желание заниматься было огромное. Для меня у родителей даже была заготовлена угроза "будешь плохо себя вести - придется бросить музыкалку")) В 4 классе музыкалки у меня появилась грандина. Да, она самая)) Был это 2002 год, и я был счастлив. По сравнению с Тулой это был самолёт, который позволил технически сделать шаг вперёд. Даже абсолютно исправные тёрки и кунгуры из ДМШ имели куда более тяжёлую клавиатуру. Да, я не стал виртуозом баяна (к тому же, в то время появилась гитара, а в компаниях котировались именно она), но благодаря именно вельту я получил "второе дыхание".
> Сейчас-то я понимаю всю правильность Ваших слов, более того, я сам говорю именно так своим знакомым начинающим музыкантам, которые пытаются учиться играть на дровах. Но тогда было другое время и другие возможности.
> Зато теперь я нацелен на цельную планку. Осталось только чтобы наши желания совпадали с нашими возможностями.


Подтверждение известного выражения: кто хочет, ищет возможность, а кто не хочет - причину!
У меня, кстати, в школе получилось так, что педагог, с которой мне очень нравилось, ушла в декрет. А со следующими у меня почему-то всё стало не так успешно. Как итог: уже после окончания "музыкалки", я сама сидела и по сборнику училась что то играть. На сегодня в моей голове и руках только несколько произведений и много в списке желаний


----------



## ugly (19 Мар 2019)

Nadja, Знакомая картина, у меня дочь так же ушла с аккордеона на гитару...


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Мар 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> Подтверждение известного выражения: кто хочет, ищет возможность, а кто не хочет - причину!
> У меня, кстати, в школе получилось так, что педагог, с которой мне очень нравилось, ушла в декрет. А со следующими у меня почему-то всё стало не так успешно. Как итог: уже после окончания "музыкалки", я сама сидела и по сборнику училась что то играть. На сегодня в моей голове и руках только несколько произведений и много в списке желаний


У меня была похожая ситуация. После года моего обучения в музыкалке, моего любимого учителя уволили (был какой-то конфликт с руководством). Но мне повезло больше Вашего, попал я к замечательному преподавателю, который был для меня наставником не только в музыкальном плане, но и вообще приобщил ко многим полезным вещам в повседневной жизни.


----------



## Nadja (19 Мар 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Nadja, Знакомая картина, у меня дочь так же ушла с аккордеона на гитару...


А жаль хотя, гитара тоже достойный инструмент.


----------

